# كل ماتريد من دورات في الهندسة الطبية من أكادمية فيليبس



## حسن الناصر (3 يوليو 2008)

اخواني / اخواتي اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب،
يمكنم الان الحصول على دورات في مختلف مجالات الهندسة الطبية عن طريق التعليم عن بعد من أكاديمية فيليبس المعتمدة دوليا من مختلف الهيئات.

اضغط هنا ثم قم بخطوات التسجيل التالية كما هو موضح على الشاشة، بعد ذلك يمكنك تصفح الدورات (يحتاج لسرعه تصفح عاليه) او تحميل الدورات ومن ثم تشغيلها من جهازك مباشرة.

توجيهات:
1- الخطوة رقم 3 (CEU account) اضغط على next مباشرة من دون ملأ الخانة.
2- الخطوة رقم 4 (Membership License) اختار Biomedical Engineer ومن ثم اكتب رقم رخصة مزاولة المهنة ومدينة اصدارها او رقم شهادة التخرج ومدينة اصدارها، للطلبة اكتب رقمك في الجامعة والمدينة.
3- معظم الدورات تحتاج الي برنامج Flash player 8 or higher الرجاء تحميل البرنامج قبل بدء اي دورة. (من موقع http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## glucose (3 يوليو 2008)

يسلموا أخي الكريم
بالفعل نحنا المهندسين بحاجة لدورات وخبرات كتيرة من هيك مواقع
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mmaee87 (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووور.


----------



## Eng.Dosha (4 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم
انا كنت عاوزة اعرف لو فيه تدريب لطلبة هندسة طبية في فيليبس في مصر؟؟
وازاى اوصلهم
شكرا


----------



## حسن الناصر (4 يوليو 2008)

في تدريب صيفي كل سنة اعتقد من شهر 6 الي شهر 8


----------



## Eng.Dosha (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا
بس ازاى اوصلهم او حتى اقدم ال Cv؟؟


----------



## feras88 (18 يوليو 2008)

أستاذ حسن الناصر الرجاء مدنا بالتفاصيل حول التدريب الصيفي رجاء


----------



## aissa1 (18 يوليو 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز ساجرب حالا


----------



## abdalla alkomy (20 أغسطس 2010)

:1:ياريت من فضلكم التكرم بارسال عنوان شركة فليبس


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

هل كل الدورات تحتاج الى دفع اموال ام ان هناك مجانية 
نرجو الافادة يا اخي الكريم 
وشكرا لمجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (24 سبتمبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saeedax (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا خريج من قسم تكنولوجيا الاجهزه الطبيه وحاب اكمل الماجستير نصحوني ادرس ماجستير ادارة اعمال صراحه انا حيران ايش اتخصص ياريت اللي عنده خبره وخلفيه عن سوق العمل يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## star1989 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير جميعا


----------



## star1989 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

star1989 قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخير جميعا


 لا بد ان ياتي يوم ينجلي فيه الغمام ,لتشرق شمس لطالما توارت خلف سترة الغروب
فتستثير صمتا عقيما تمرد ,ليلد الصمت صرخة تدوي لتعلن بفخر بداية نصر وابداع تليد


----------



## القسامي2010 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني /السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة اجزاء ومكونات جهاز القلب والرئة


----------



## haedar alrobae (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------

